# OK, what about this one? Can you see this?



## Morrus (May 2, 2016)

Can you see this thread? Please let me know.

(Just recording the setting in the screenshot below).


----------



## Umbran (May 2, 2016)

Yes, I can see this.  It looks like a normal thread to me.

Edit:  I think we are friends in the system, so I *should* see it, I suspect.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 2, 2016)

I can see it.


----------



## Umbran (May 3, 2016)

Okay, well, now it is really obvious which are friends-only.


----------



## delericho (May 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Obryn (May 3, 2016)

I can see this thread.

I cannot however see several of the forums due to a Database Error.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2016)

The other two threads have a light purple background in the forum index and a "Notice: This is a "Friends Only" Thread" message at the top when I open them.

This thread, however, seems to have neither of these things. (For the record, I'm not on Morrus' friends list right now.)


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, it appears to have magically changed status by itself between [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION]'s screenshot and yours, [MENTION=13]Darkness[/MENTION], while I was out at the cinema! You're a mod, though, so you'd see it anyway.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2016)

Morrus said:


> You're a mod, though, so you'd see it anyway.



Yeah, I was just grasping for an explanation as to why my screenshot might differ from Umbran's. Random status change would explain it, of course.


----------



## delericho (May 4, 2016)

"Friends only" does now seem to be working. However, it's maybe worth noting that the threads seem to have the same "mouseover" issue as threads in Octopus Rock - the first few lines of the OP in a "friends only" thread can still be viewed by hovering the mouse on the thread title.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2016)

delericho said:


> "Friends only" does now seem to be working. However, it's maybe worth noting that the threads seem to have the same "mouseover" issue as threads in Octopus Rock - the first few lines of the OP in a "friends only" thread can still be viewed by hovering the mouse on the thread title.




Well, you shouldn't be able to see a friends only thread you don't have permission to. If you have the permission, you can see it, mouseover it, etc.

Are you saying there's a friends only thread you're not supposed to be able to see which you can (a) see in the thread listings and (b) therefore mouseover? If so, that's a problem.


----------



## delericho (May 4, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Are you saying there's a friends only thread you're not supposed to be able to see which you can (a) see in the thread listings and (b) therefore mouseover? If so, that's a problem.




Yep, that's exactly it. The Friends-only threads (and Octopus Rock) appear in All Discussion (highlighted pink), and so mouseover is possible.

Edit: There are also two Friends-only threads in Meta, both of which appear in the listing for that forum. Fortunately, they're both about testing the Friends-only functionality.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2016)

delericho said:


> Yep, that's exactly it. The Friends-only threads (and Octopus Rock) appear in All Discussion (highlighted pink), and so mouseover is possible.
> 
> Edit: There are also two Friends-only threads in Meta, both of which appear in the listing for that forum. Fortunately, they're both about testing the Friends-only functionality.




There are actually more than two threads about friends testing in Meta. However, two of them, despite their somewhat deceptive titles, are not currently set as Friends Only. I'm wondering if its just those two you can see, in which case there's no problem; they're set to public. The two I mean are:

*OK, what about this one? Can you see this? by me.

Friends only test. If you can see this, tell me. by Darkness.*

Neither of which are actually currently Friends Only threads.

On the other hand, there are two more:

*FRIENDS ONLY testing.. by me

Can you see this? by me*

Both of which *are* Friends Only threads, and shouldn't be visible.


----------



## delericho (May 4, 2016)

I can see them all. The two set as Friends-only are highlighted in pink, and when I click on them it takes me to an "invalid thread specified" page.

There's also at least one Friends-only thread in "Talking the Talk", which again is highlighted pink. But since that isn't about testing the Friends-only function, I'm deliberately ignoring it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2016)

Confirming what delericho said.  I can see two threads in the play by post area that have a purple background (one in Talking the Talk and one in Playing the Game).  When I mouseover, I can see the first tidbit of their conversation.  When I click to view the thread, however, I get this error message: "Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."  

If there are friends-only threads, I would rather not be able to view them in my forum feed at all.  The purple background makes them visually pop and is sort of a taunt "you can't see me you can't see me."


----------



## delericho (May 5, 2016)

I can't see the Friends-only threads now - I presume something has changed to render them invisible.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2016)

Yep, hoping it's fixed now!


----------



## Rabulias (May 6, 2016)

I can see this thread, and I don't think I am supposed to?


----------



## FickleGM (May 6, 2016)

I can't see this thread.


----------

